# Paint peeling off of the Firebox of my brand new offset smoker



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 9, 2022)

I just got a new offset as a gift. I fired it up to season it and sprayed all interior parts for a light coating of canola oil

I placed about one pound of lump charcoal and a small chunk of wood in the firebox. I opened both vents about 35-40%. The twmp hit around 350, then dropped to about 300. After 20 minutes or so the paint on the bottom and the side of the firebox is literally coming off. When I touch it, it is dust and comes right off. 

Here is the kicker...my Uncle bought this for me and he just died 2 days ago. I have no receipt and have no idea where he bought it from

1. What can I do?
2. After it cools, can I scrape the remaining paint off and coat it with something so that it doesn't happen again?

It is Char-Broil 430 smoker.

Thank you


----------



## Nefarious (Jul 9, 2022)

I would contact char broil and figure out what your options are.  Tell them your story and have pjc's to show them.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 9, 2022)

Yep you can sand it and redo with hi temp paint but I never had luck keeping paint on the fire box


----------



## Cody_Mack (Jul 9, 2022)

My Char-broil did the same. Invest in a cover and you'll be ok.

Rick


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 9, 2022)

Nefarious said:


> I would contact char broil and figure out what your options are.  Tell them your story and have pjc's to show them.


I did. They are useless. They said without a receipt Im outta luck. Horrible customer service.


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 9, 2022)

Very typical, you can either sand it down and coat it with high temp header paint or just coat it with a light film of oil after it cools down after every use.  I buy cheap cans of spray lubricating oil, not WD40 just oil.  I do the same with my yard tools to keep them from rusting.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## Marknmd (Jul 9, 2022)

Daba's BBQ said:


> I just got a new offset as a gift. I fired it up to season it and sprayed all interior parts for a light coating of canola oil
> 
> I placed about one pound of lump charcoal and a small chunk of wood in the firebox. I opened both vents about 35-40%. The twmp hit around 350, then dropped to about 300. After 20 minutes or so the paint on the bottom and the side of the firebox is literally coming off. When I touch it, it is dust and comes right off.
> 
> ...


I hope nobody minds if I fill in some blanks.

Yesterday or day before, you posted a new thread asking for advice on buying an offset.  You actually posted two threads on the same subject.  Several members spent some time and gave you advice.

A few hours after starting that thread, you posted in one of the two threads that you bought one for $137 from FB Marketplace.  You said a Char-Griller offset smoker which retailed for $300 something and the seller wanted $200 something brand new but you talked him down to $137 and purchased the smoker.

One or two members congratulated you on getting a great deal on a new smoker even though the Char-Griller was not recommended by anybody.

But then that thread disappeared, apparently along with the other one.

Here is one of the two threads:  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/buying-cooking-on-my-first-offset-smoker-advice-needed

Then you started another thread stating you just bought a new offset:  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...set-smoker-advice-needed.316071/#post-2343817

But then later in the thread, you have problems with the paint, and you say actually you didn't buy it - your uncle bought it for you.  But then your uncle died.  And he died 36 hours ago.

Sorry for your loss.

But then you post in yet another thread (this thread) that this new smoker of yours is a Char-Broiler, rather than a Char-Griller.  Specifically, it's a Char-Broiler 430.  And it is a gift.

I see the Char-Broil 430 on Amazon.  Price $109 with free prime shipping.  Weight 38 lbs.

And so now you don't have a receipt - as you're hoping apparently to make some kind of warranty claim.  You'd like advice from the membership.

I think I have this right.  Many of the posts are in my emails.  The previous threads are gone.

Please proceed.


----------



## DougE (Jul 9, 2022)

I repainted my OKJ with this a couple 3 months ago with Rustoleum high temp ceramic, and it seems to be staying on the firebox okay. For how long, I don't know. On my initial burn, I ran it up well past 300° in the cook chamber to cure the paint on the outside and season the inside.


----------



## smoking gun (Jul 9, 2022)

Kinda a get what you pay for thing. I've always coated them inside and out with cooking oil before the first burn. Eventually the paint will burn off the firebox regardless. Then on a cheaper unit the firebox itself will burn out.


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 14, 2022)

Not sure anything you do would actually hold up to a hot fire in a thin metal fire box.  Even stove or bbq paint has its limits.

And your comparing a gas grill to a smoker.  Its like comparing a micro wave to a oven.  They really are just completely different appliances.


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 14, 2022)

Yep. I gave it 3 coats of Rustoleum High Heat - 3 coats. Did a cook today, paint peeled right off. Nothing will fix this


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 15, 2022)

Marknmd said:


> I hope nobody minds if I fill in some blanks.
> 
> Yesterday or day before, you posted a new thread asking for advice on buying an offset.  You actually posted two threads on the same subject.  Several members spent some time and gave you advice.
> 
> ...



Yea...  the more I read of the OPs different threads...  the more confused I got on what actually was/is going on...


----------



## Daba's BBQ (Jul 15, 2022)

don't worry yourself it

i got it resolved and taken care of

enjoy the weekend


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 15, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Yea...  the more I read of the OPs different threads...  the more confused I got on what actually was/is going on...


I finally gave up and hit the "ignore" button, works!


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 15, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I finally gave up and hit the "ignore" button, works!


Exactly!


----------

